# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [tomlev] Responsable de la rubrique .NET

## Anomaly

tomlev vient d'tre dsign  la tte de la rubrique .NET.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

